# Interpet T5 power compacts



## cstyllis (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello,

I am planning the setup an 18 [US] gallon iwagumi glosso tank and am currently in the process of picking the correct lighting for this demanding little plant.

I like the look of the new 'Interpet T5 power compacts' and was hoping that someone out there had some experience or advice to offer with regard to the following questions:

1. I read a recommendation to combine regular plant growth high output T5's with daylight (white) T5's. Is this necessary? If not, which would be a better option because both types of T5's boast 'lush plant growth'.

2. My prospective tank is 12" (30cm) deep. Would x1 55w be more than sufficient or would x2 36w (combination of the two - see Q1) be better (or overkill)?

Thanking you all in advance for taking time to read this thread,

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got these in four different tanks and just use the Daylight plus in all; I really like the colour and the plants do not seem to care. I'm not sure the dimensions of your tank, but would be tempted to use two smaller bulbs to spread the light out more. I have one 36W over a three foot tank and the two ends are noticeably darker than the centre. Also if your tank is pretty small you might not fit the 55W over the tank!


----------



## cstyllis (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me; it’s encouraging to hear the voice of experience.

The tank is a clearseal 30"x12"x12". So, to be clear on what you are saying. You recommend that I use 2x smaller T5's (say 24W) instead of one 55W. 

Incidentally, do you have any glosso?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

No worries. My initail thoughts were, if you could, fit two 24W. I have one over a 2ft tank and that tank grows Cabomba well so the light can't be too bad. Not sure it would be enough for glosso as I've never wanted to grow it! Two though would give you 48W over an 15 gallon tank which should be plenty for that species.

However 1 55W would be easier, and cheaper to fit. I'm just trying to remember the length of them - been and measured mine! With the end cap they're about 22" long so I think that will be fine for your tank with a reflector. The ends may be slightly darker, but not much as there will only be 4" 'unlit' at each end. Mine's over a 36" and does a good job there, but alongside 2 30" T8 bulbs.

Go with the 55W. 
BTW make sure your hood isn't too enclosed as they doo kick off some heat! I have 2 in those old aluminum type hoods and two in open DIY wooden ones and they are fine in both. don't know how they'd do in plastic ones though...


----------



## cstyllis (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Ed. I'm right with you, I just checked Aquatics online for the sizes before I checked this thread. The other option might be fitting Arcadia's Twin T5 controller. The reason for this is because I keep reading that there should be a mixture of lights. If this is indeed true (and I have no reason to think otherwise), then I will be able to install one plant pro tube and one daylight tube, both @ 24w. Another benefit would be the added length. What do you think? I'm a bit confused and I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

You don't need to use a mix of tubes. As far as colour goes the plants really don't seem to care as long as it's roughly daylight wavelengths. I have just the Daylight plus in all my tanks at the moment and really love the colour. The only advantage of the two tubes would be the extra length, but it comes at the price of lower wattage and higher cost. I'd go with the single 55W Daylight plus.


----------



## cstyllis (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks ed.


----------

